

Can we save posts on Hacker news ... - mhidalgo

Really most of my tech news of the day comes through this site, and nothing would make me happier than to upvote a story and have it saved.  I know there is delicious and other stuff, but its just a pain to go to another service and save the link when 90% of the links come from this site. Just thought I should throw it out there and see what other people think.
======
pg
_nothing would make me happier than to upvote a story and have it saved_

Try clicking on your username in the upper left, and click on the number after
"saved:"

~~~
markm
Upper right.

